# Virtual Knitting Live Spinning classes



## RenegadeJane (Dec 4, 2015)

Is anyone taking classes on Vitual Knitting Live next weekend. I am taking the 2 spinning classes with Heavenly Bresser, also taking a machine knitting class. one is Handspinning Plan Your Projects, and the other is called Think Outside the Braid: it’s about preparing multicolored dyed top to best utilize the colours for your project.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you have a link so I can check it out? I just finished all my school and ready to do something fun!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

cat_woman said:


> Do you have a link so I can check it out? I just finished all my school and ready to do something fun!











Home


Take classes with popular knitting & crochet teachers. Events around the US!



www.vogueknittinglive.com


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> Home
> 
> 
> Take classes with popular knitting & crochet teachers. Events around the US!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Wish I had the money to do so. Money has gotten a lot tighter lately. It is spring and time for mulch and such to get the gardens ready. Maybe in another few months I can take some classes. I need to get back to spinning. Haven't spun since COVID started. Hope I can pick up where I left off with my yarn that I am spinning for a sweater. I was just getting my tension and size right for what I wanted to do.


----------

